# LOOK ..... who JOINED my ZOO!



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I just picked up the sweet bird that needed a new home (old thread found here) http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f10/young-adult-pigeon-seeks-new-home-39601.html

All I have to say, is Jim has done a fantastic job of raising this little one.. 
It was very incrediable to meet someone who has so much compassion for Pijies!... He goes to great lengths to help the local feral flock.

SO publicly, I want to Thank him for doing a fantastic job of helping lost feathered souls in the heart of Tucson!.... 


OF COURSE, I just had to share a picture of the newest lil' baby to join my ZOO.... Sorry if s/he is a little wet, s/he was sprayed when we got home, he has some pigeon flys I'm going to assume it's a boy until further notice...lol... So he is just the sweetest thing.. LOVE...LOVES LOVES to be petted...and when I hold my hand out he jumps right on my hand- just so sweet! He is still a squeaker, and so very inquisitive! I just love this stage... Right now, s/he is resting in the sun...living the Life in Arizona in the A/C!... spolied already ...I KNOW!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What cutie pie!


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

That's so cool! congratulations!


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh, it makes me feel so happy to see that this little guy has a nice new home. What a wonderful community we have of people who REALLY CARE about each other, and out little charges!LOL LINDYLOU


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

That awesome! Its awesome knowing hes in a great home!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on your new feathered friend!


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

He is really adorable!  I'm glad he's found a home with you.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks EVERYBODY!!!! He sure is sweet! He's got some weight to gain, but I'm sure he'll have no trouble doing that!!! Tomorrow he's getting a bath with 20 mule Borax..Hopefully to help with the flies... 

I have to say, I have had birds with lice, but never pigeon flies... all I can say about them is EWWW..


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Don’t worry regular bathing with ACV and drop of Listerine in the water will take care of the flies. Fortunately they are not good swimmers.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Whoo Hoo! Another Pigeon-Talk happy ending! Great job ya'll! 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How terrific, Jenn!!!

Looks like he(?) might be a Spread unless being wet just makes him look all dark...

I'm sure you will get rid of those nasty critters!!

Do keep us updated and let us know what you named him/her...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

plamenh said:


> Don’t worry regular bathing with ACV and drop of Listerine in the water will take care of the flies. Fortunately they are not good swimmers.


Plamenh, how much vinegar and listerine do you put in how much water? I've noticed that you have mentioned this before.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*I'm SQUEAKY clean!*

Yesterday he got his first bath.... here he is all SQUEAKY clean. 









He LOVES his bath... He is just the sweetest guy! Very well behaved. After his bath I wrapped him up in a warm towel and he fell asleep while I was holding him on the sofa in the sunshine... Ahhh--- just makes my heart melt. Haven't noticed any flies anymore, but he is SUPER thin.. yesterday I began supplementing his feedings.... you can feel his poor keel bone. Other than that, I have wormed him. In a few days I will treat for cocci. Jim mentioned that he had treated for canker already. 

He'll be in TIP Top Shape in no time. 

We have decided to name him Daylen. BTW~Thanks for the welcome for him from everyone.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Jenn!!! 

Daylen is a very interesting name...how did you chose it?

He sure is a cutie and I know we will all look forward to wonderful updates!!

Love, Hug and Scritches

Shi


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh he is cute!, he will be puffed out and strutting his stuff in no time.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

he is sooo ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a cute little thing. I'll bet that bath felt wonderful to him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Give that cutie pie a kiss for me.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> GREAT NEWS, Jenn!!!
> 
> Daylen is a very interesting name...how did you chose it?
> 
> ...



LOL... Shi~ You know me and MY big brain first hand ((lol))! ... GOD knows how or where I came up with that name...LOL... We usually go a few days and see if it fits, and I guess its just stuck. In our house, WE now have

Noelle
Noah
Baya
Baxter
Willow
Journey
Petrie
Daylen
Slippers
Keanu
Shyla
Dallas (hubby's kitty, yes- Dallas Cowboys)
Noland
Indigo
Chloe
Avery

Phew!!! AND thats ENOUGH! lol..lol. any more and I'll run OUTA names! *or memory!*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I should have remembered you have one named Baya, which is my daughter's name. I believe she said something on another post...

Yep, sometimes, the names just "come"....if we "listen." 

I've noticed that if I have trouble naming, than I'm not the one to do the name. Also, the original name can become shortened or another "nickname." 

I didn't realize you had so many...keeps you busy and out of trouble, eh?? 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

You think you got a zoo? Well we have:
1 horse
-Jack
2 dogs
-Gema
-Jazz
9 pigeons
-Topaz
-Ruby
-Onyx
-Emerald
-Agate
-Diamond
-Saphire
-Francis
-Lightning
and 12 chickens
-1
-2
-3
-4
-5
-6
-7
-8
-9
-10
-11
-12


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

birds+me=happy said:


> You think you got a zoo? Well we have:
> 1 horse
> -Jack
> 2 dogs
> ...


LOL... "I GIVE"..... You trumped me!!!

Great NAMES!!!!!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

The little guy is settling in... He will eat very little on his own. I am syringe feeding him 3 x's a day now to help him gain some weight and energy. He is SUPER thin. Poor baby. I have him downstairs with us , for another week and then he will move into the bird room upstairs. I just don't want to take any chances. He's been treated now for everything, I have added a heat lamp.. and blanket on the shelf (which he loves), he loves to sit in the heat, I covered the top of one end, of the cage as well... giving him a little privacy ... so he has a place to hudle in. Poor thing he hasn't any fat to keep him warm on his bones! I can sure see why he is non-releasable though... he is so very friendly... (once he is outa his cage..lol) We do the roller derby to get him out of it! Good sign I guess!

In the meantime, the lil' guy has taken a liking to the TV! He will cock his head and watch the screen as it changes, probably trying to figure out what the heck it is.... Here's a picture:


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Jenn, I don't know if you remember me, but I adopted a pair of pigeons from Reti back in April. You helped Reti with the Shipping, Thank you, I LOVE THEM, they just had a baby 10 days ago. I named her jessica. This was my first pigeon baby and its been a wonderful experience. I just wanted to have one just to experience it plus I kept feeling so bad replacing there eggs with fake ones and after doing that about 4 time already I decided to let them have ONE. They are such good parents, Sunny and Daddy. Its amazing how big they get in such a short time. I'll have Reti post pictures after I email her some current ones. 

Now back to your post, I love your little Daylen he is a cutie pie. He is so lucky to have found you and you him. Can't wait to see pictures after you fatten him up. mindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's a very cute little bird. And he will be beautiful when grown up.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Mindy said:


> Jenn, I don't know if you remember me, but I adopted a pair of pigeons from Reti back in April. You helped Reti with the Shipping, Thank you, I LOVE THEM, they just had a baby 10 days ago. I named her jessica. This was my first pigeon baby and its been a wonderful experience. I just wanted to have one just to experience it plus I kept feeling so bad replacing there eggs with fake ones and after doing that about 4 time already I decided to let them have ONE. They are such good parents, Sunny and Daddy. Its amazing how big they get in such a short time. I'll have Reti post pictures after I email her some current ones.
> 
> Now back to your post, I love your little Daylen he is a cutie pie. He is so lucky to have found you and you him. Can't wait to see pictures after you fatten him up. mindy



OF course I remember!!!!!  I am SO happy that you love them so MUCH! That, right there just makes my heart smile inside and out! It was MY pleasure to do the shipping... LOOK at what an amazing home they have now!
Thats what it's all about--- I will look forward to the pictures!!!!!




Jay3 said:


> He's a very cute little bird. And he will be beautiful when grown up.



Little bird fits him to a T! LOL... he is just so teeny tiny!!!! Thanks for looking at the new pictures!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

*Daylen is beautiful, Jenn. We all know he landed in the perfect home. Bless your BIG heart for giving him a new start in life. Girl, you need to build a small aviary on the back of your house . . .like a small screened porch. Then it really wouldn't be considered a loft.  *


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> *Daylen is beautiful, Jenn. We all know he landed in the perfect home. Bless your BIG heart for giving him a new start in life. Girl, you need to build a small aviary on the back of your house . . .like a small screened porch. Then it really wouldn't be considered a loft.  *


<<<scratchin chin>>>>> Hmmmmmm .......Now Deb... you got "ME" brain a thinkin'!! Only thing is the back of our house faces west and it's HOT... with Temps in the Summer of 116.... Not sure I could make many pijie friends that way! Man, sure do wish I could have one! I NEED one!  I just ADORE yours! and I LOVE Kramers lil' pen area!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

How about a misting system, they make the area about 20 degrees different, and its easy to do.

I also have 2 more pigeons since april. Remember the St Petersburg Wildlife center closing, well Reti sent me 10 of them for my neighbor and they spent there quantine time at my house. Well one got an eye injury and only has one eye now and one was a king and the neighbor didn't want them, so I kept them. There was also a mated bully couple a king and a white pigeon and my feed store guy took them just last week. They picked on everyone and now everyone is allot happier that the bullies are gone. They went to a terrific home. Reti is something else, a terrific lady, she helped all those pigeon something like 50 of them and she paid all the shipping out of her pocket. The 10 pigeons she sent me was $100.50 not including the boxes. The lady at the center didn't give a dime. Awful!! min


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Honey, where there's a will . . . there's a way! Our aviary faces south and gets sun all day. It has a roof so that creats some shade. And if you plant some tall plants or climbing vines, it will give shade AND privicy. There is shade cloth you can also put up in the summer. And with a few large pans of water, your guys are good to go! Oh, wooden lattice would work too. Remember . . .WHERE THERE'S A WILL . . . THERE'S A WAY! 

BTW, no matter how hot it is, my four spend most of their time INSIDE the birdhouse. I have yet to see them panting.


----------

